# Easter Card Swap



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 19, 2012)

At the end of last year, we did a holiday card swap and it was so much fun! About 12 people participated and we loved getting holiday cards (usually featuring bun buns!) in the mail. The previous card swap was so nice that I decided to organize another. Easter is coming up on Sunday, April 8 and Easter is all about bunnies, so it seems like a natural holiday choice!

Here's what you need to do if you want to participate in the Easter Card Swap:

1) PM me your name and address by *Saturday, March 10*. Please make sure there aren't any typos in your address so your cards don't end up in Antarctica.

2) Buy or make Easter/bunny cards to send out. Just keep in mind that not everyone on the forum celebrates holidays the same as you, so please don't be offended if you receive a card that doesn't mesh with your religious views, and maybe think twice before sending out overtly religious cards.

3) Mail out the cards! We have forum members from all over the world so please be prepared to mail cards to foreign countries. This shouldn't be very expensive at all. You just need to take the card(s) down to the post office and they'll tell you how much postage you need.

Now for a few rules:

1) Please send cards to everyone on the list. Don't pick and choose because that could lead to people feeling left out and that is the opposite of what we want.

2) Please try to send your cards out by *Friday, March 23* to be sure everyone receives their cards before Easter. 

3) You will end up with the addresses of participating forum members. Do not use these addresses to mail anything else without permission or harass them or anything. Similarly, if you do choose to participate in the Easter Card Swap, please keep in mind that you're sharing your address with people who are essentially strangers. Do not sign up if you aren't comfortable with this.

I will send out the addresses on *Sunday, March 11*, the day after the last day to sign up. If we get a lot of participants (say, over 15) I will split the list into more than one group so that we aren't all stuck mailing out 40 cards. All the participants in each group will be responsible for mailing cards to everyone in their own group. If anyone wants to send cards to every single person though just let me know and I'll send you all the addresses! Just be aware that you won't receive cards from every single person if you do this, only the people in the group you were assigned to.

Feel free to PM me with any questions or post here in the thread! And have fun! :group:


----------



## Ape337 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yay! I'm in again:biggrin:
That was so much fun, let me know if I need to re-send my address:biggrin:

I'm sorry I missed valentines day, I got the cutest sticker card from Brandy :biggrin:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 20, 2012)

April, still have your address! You're the very first one on the list  Well, other than me.


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm flat out broke this time, but should still be down for christmas!
Good luck have fun guys


----------



## nermal71 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm in again  Do you need my addy again or still have it?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 20, 2012)

I still have your address, Amy! Just put you down on the list 

I think I'm going to try making my own cards! They won't be impressive, but it will be fun for me


----------



## nermal71 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll probably be making my own also LOL


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm in! I just took Easter themed photos yesterday.

I hope no one was offended by the valentine's cards, I just thought they were cute 

Is it possible when you send out the list to include their screen name, perhaps in parentheses? It makes it easier to match up their buns. I like to address the cards on the inside to the rabbits.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 21, 2012)

Good idea, Brandy! I just added usernames to the address list, and added you to it also


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm in. YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do you still have my address.

Susan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 22, 2012)

Got you, Susan! 5 people so far, myself included.


----------



## lopmom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi! new here and to having a house bunny, but would love to participate in card swap...sounds like fun! will pm my info! :happybunny:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Feb 22, 2012)

I am in, think it is what the doctor ordered. Lots of cute bunny cards to look at. PM'ed you but know you have my address.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 23, 2012)

Got both of you added  Yay, 7 participants so far!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 23, 2012)

I looked at the timing and I'm very glad to be doing this. I'm having surgery on March 28, so the cards will be a perfect way to feel better 

I was just thinking this morning as I was playing with Becky, I don't know how I ever lived with out a rabbit in my home. They are pure joy.


----------



## Ape337 (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump to the top in case anyone else wants to be in:biggrin:

Just did a photo shoot today for my cards. Boy that's a challenge, but lots of laughs!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 4, 2012)

April, aren't photo shoots fun? Some of my bunnies will stay in place if they have food, others only if they're being petted. I try to take photos when Paul is home so he can be the petter


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm in too! You should still have my address too


----------



## Ape337 (Mar 4, 2012)

SnowyShiloh wrote:


> April, aren't photo shoots fun? Some of my bunnies will stay in place if they have food, others only if they're being petted. I try to take photos when Paul is home so he can be the petter



Oh yes! At first we used craisins for Humma, and pellets for Faith (she doesn't care much for craisins). Then we realized that they stay in place for quite a few seconds if we use Timothy seed heads. They make good lures into the sets too! Craisins just make Humma frantic! But with the seed heads I am able to scoot butts into position and rotate bodies a bit while they munch happily.

And it definitely takes 2 people. Steve in position ready to take the shot, while I'm feeding and posing, and fixing knocked over props :biggrin:

145 pics to get 2 good ones! Thank goodness pics are digital now or that would be a ton of film!!!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 4, 2012)

Just joined in the Easter Card Swap for the first time. 

Hear, hear on digital cameras. Bunnies definitely make you work to get the right pics. But it's truly worth it when you do. 

Look forward to sharing Easter Wishes!

K


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 4, 2012)

Got you added, Karen! We have 7 people participating so far  Poor Alma decided not to participate since sweet little Harley died and she's bunnyless  Hopefully some others will join before the cut off date on March 10!


----------



## LaylaLop (Mar 4, 2012)

I'll join! I haven't been on much lately due to working away my days, but can try to get some cute pictures by then (although maybe not Easter themed)...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 4, 2012)

Cool! Kim, PM me your address. The cards don't have to have pictures, just if ya want  You can do whatever you feel like doing! I still haven't decided what mine will be like.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 6, 2012)

Now I'm not sure if I should go with the original easter themed photos I took or I should take new ones. I think I am going to take new ones because it would make me sad having Cinderella on them. I'm just not ready for that. I hope people understand. I'm not replacing her with Sophie, but enlarging our family.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 7, 2012)

Brandy, do whatever feels right to you. I'm so sorry you lost sweet Cinderella


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 9, 2012)

Tomorrow is the last day to sign up, everyone! C'mon, join the fun


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 10, 2012)

Okay everyone, today is the last day to sign up! We have 7 participants  Tomorrow morning (or very late tonight most likely) I will send out the list of addresses so we can get started on our cards. I see a visit to Joann's to load up on card making stuff in my near future


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 11, 2012)

Alright everyone, I just sent out the address list! We have 8 participants


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 12, 2012)

I ordered my cards last night 

I went with my original picture because Sophie is a wild woman and not ready for a group shot. I'm sure she will settle down (and stop trying to hump every one) after she is spayed tomorrow.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 12, 2012)

Probably a good idea since newly spayed bun buns are not supposed to move around too much! Or hump other bunnies 

We went to Joann's last night and got supplies for my cards. You guys won't mind if they look like they were made by a 7 year old, right?!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey Shiloh, I didn't get the list, did you not get my confirmation to be in it? If so, that's alright I'll just join in on the next one.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 13, 2012)

Ack, sorry Marisa! I did miss you and sent the list out very early Sunday morning. Looked back in the thread and I see that you said you want to participate. So sorry! Do you still want to participate? If so, I can send a PM to the participants with your address and I can still send the full address list to you. I don't want to miss out on an adorable Toby card


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes Marisa

Add your name.:biggrin2::biggrin2:

Susan:nod:agree:wave::weee:inkbouce::clapping:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 13, 2012)

Gotta get a Toby fix!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Mar 13, 2012)

Haha well I was going to say it's no big deal, but I guess with that kind of response I can't refuse. Sure, add in my name


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 13, 2012)

arty0002::weee::yahoo::clapping:inkbouce:inkelepht:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh, good! Sorry again, Marisa. I will send your address to the participants and send you the address list


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 13, 2012)

Okay, got your address sent to everyone, Marisa  I asked them to please send my card to you instead if they don't have any extra cards for an additional person.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Mar 13, 2012)

You didn't have to do that! But thank you 

Could you send me the list as well if you havent already?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 13, 2012)

I sent you a PM with the list an hour ago  Did you not get it?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 14, 2012)

My cards came in the mail today


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Mar 14, 2012)

I got it now! Must have been a weird delay. Odd!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 14, 2012)

Weird indeed! Glad you got it. Is the PM dated as yesterday?


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Mar 15, 2012)

It's dates as the 13th 6:22, but I definitely hadn't gotten it yet when I posted! So weird...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 19, 2012)

I finished my cards today and will be mailing them off tomorrow


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 20, 2012)

Mailed my cards off this morning  Hopefully people start getting them soon! I ran out of cardstock so had to make 2 cards out of one of the pieces, but the little ones still turned out cute in my opinion.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm sure they are lovely. I just got a printer so I may try my hand at making cards in the future 

I mailed mine yesterday so they are on the way too.


----------



## Ape337 (Mar 20, 2012)

Mailing mine tomorrow, they're all ready!!

Got Brandy's card today, so cute!! :biggrin2:

Hope everybody doesn't mind I didn't add bridge bunny names on the cards bc I didn't know whether anybody wanted to or not. Also I couldn't get my printer to print small pics so they're bigger than I wanted, oops!

Yay! Easter cards!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaylaLop (Mar 21, 2012)

When are cards "due" to be sent by? I've had a hectic last few days and haven't gotten around to printing them off... But they'll be on their way soon, I promise!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 21, 2012)

Mine were mailed today.

Susan:weee:inkbouce::clapping:inkelepht:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 21, 2012)

Kim, ideally they will be sent out by this Friday, which is March 23


----------



## Ape337 (Mar 21, 2012)

Mailed mine today!!:biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 23, 2012)

Just a reminder for everyone to try to mail their cards out today in case they haven't already


----------



## nermal71 (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm running behind guys sorry. I just got my cards today. Things are hectic here with one son going in the Navy and hubby switching jobs. I don't know which way is up some days LOL....mine will be mailed out probably Monday morning.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 23, 2012)

I got Brandy's Beautiful card today.

Thanks so much.

I love the card, such beautiful bunnies.

Susan, Daisy Mae, Winston & Vega:big kiss:


----------



## LaylaLop (Mar 23, 2012)

K. Will send them out today! 

I didn't know until trying to print them off that my old printer can't handle thicker card-stock sooo I printed them on plain printer paper. Also, I attempted to draw a picture myself and the print quality is kind of low.. Buuut it's the thought that counts!  Look forward to everyone elses cards!


----------



## LaylaLop (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok.. sent off my homemade cards today! Sorry if they look shoddy since I cant cut straight and didn't have card-stock that worked to print them on.. Buuut I did hand draw the front picture just for ya guys


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 24, 2012)

I got Lynn and Brandy's cards today, SO cute  And Kim, I'm sure your cards will be adorable. Don't stress about them  Also Amy, don't worry! I'm sure it will be fine. A lot of forums have gift swaps but I'm happy to stick with card exchanges because there isn't much of an issue if someone has to send their cards out late or something. With the forum gift swaps I've participated in, it seems like every time someone neglects to send a gift to their buddy.


----------



## LaylaLop (Mar 24, 2012)

Haha.. well I was hoping to make them look nicer or do a photo shoot but time got away from me. That's what I get for being a semi-foster momma for a newborn orphan kitten  

Buuut I did send something out. And Shiloh, yours don't look like a 7 year old did them. It was cute 

I've gotten 4 so far


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 24, 2012)

Received 4 so far. Love all of them. Mine are going out Monday. Not what I really wanted to send but Neville being ill, after the long drive for Luna kind of threw off my timing. But like Kim says, it's the thought that counts. 

Thanks Brandy, Lynn, and April for the beautiful bunny pics. They are all going in my scrap book. And Shiloh, it doesn't look like a 7 year old made it. Very creative. Thank you. 

K


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 24, 2012)

Karen, if you want to put the picture of Rory in your scrap book after Easter, it's just held on there with a little tape and should pull off easily!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 24, 2012)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Karen, if you want to put the picture of Rory in your scrap book after Easter, it's just held on there with a little tape and should pull off easily!


No, it would ruin the creation you made. I'm saving the whole cards, like the rest of the ones I received. They will be placed with care next to all the cards that Henry made me. He was really good a stick figures. lol But loved every one of them. All his comic books he created are in there too. 

K


----------



## LaylaLop (Mar 27, 2012)

Susan I got your card today! Wish mine were better looking, haha..


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 27, 2012)

I have recieved several cards, but I'm waiting to open them until after I get home from the hospital on Friday. It gives me something exciting to look forward to.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 27, 2012)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> I have recieved several cards, but I'm waiting to open them until after I get home from the hospital on Friday. It gives me something exciting to look forward to.



Good luck with the Surgery! Will be thinking of you. Hoping all goes well.

K


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, once again I'm late... School's been hectic! I'll get mine out by the end of the week I promise. I also haven't RSVP'd to my oldest friend's wedding... need to find me some time for me stuff!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Mar 27, 2012)

To all of you on the Easter card list, Happy Easter. Sorry I just wasn't up to the easter card exchange this year. I had so enjoyed the Christmas card exchange, so did Benjamin. Am leaving tomorrow, the 28th to pick up Derby our new bunny. He is a 12 week old, french lop male rabbit, that I have been promised is a broken black. Although I told the breeder, whatever colour, I would not complain. So from "Derby" who will be here for Easter, A Happy, Hopping Easter and I will post photos as soon as I get him home. Oh and I am bring 3 harlequin babies home at the same time for a girl that lives around here. Have to give them back, I think she is a bit worried I might decide to keep them. lol


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 27, 2012)

I've received a couple more cards but have decided to wait to open them until Easter! The two I've opened are on the coffee table though  Alma, I can't wait to see pictures of Mr Derby, I'm sure he's a total cutie pie. Some day I will have a great big lop to hug. It will be glorious


----------



## Ape337 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm very thankful for all the cards! The buns and I love them all!! We've arranged them on the dining room table with the Easter props and what a nice display. Happy Easter!
And happy Easter to Alma too :biggrin2:


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 31, 2012)

It was just so much fun receiving all my Easter Cards. My husband and I both enjoyed this Card Exchange Experience. Have mine out next to my buns and will be put in my scrape book after Easter. 

Kim, love the drawing on yours! 

Wishing you a Happy Easter Alma as well! 

K


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 7, 2012)

Has everyone received all their cards? I haven't opened all mine yet because I'm waiting until Easter still!


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 7, 2012)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Has everyone received all their cards? I haven't opened all mine yet because I'm waiting until Easter still!


I've received all my cards! Sorry, I couldn't wait til Easter to open them. lol


K


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 9, 2012)

We opened the rest of our cards yesterday! So sweet, thanks so much to everyone who participated


----------

